# Agora Clinic Brighton



## Normie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi - can anyone who has visited the Agora Clinic in Brighton recently pls let me know how they found it - atmosphere, staff, rates, prices etc. Many Thanks!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

I have used the agora twice for 2 lots of IVF sadly neither worked but that because I am a poor responder. I found the agora to be ideal for me, I used it as a satelite clinic as I was having treatment at the Lister in London and as I live in Hove going to the agora for scans and bloods took so much stress out it. All the nurses and Dr's there are lovely and were great when I received the news that I would have to consider using donor eggs to conceive, I was naturally rather upset but they were so lovely to me. The only downside was the appointment waiting time, I would go during the day as I worked just round the corner but would often end up waiting half an hour or more which isn't ideal when I had to get a work. I don't think I had one appointment on time, that could be other appointments over running but that couldn't happen everytime I went. I did find the staff very personable, which is nice unlike the Lister clinic which I often felt like a number when I was there.

Price lists and other info can be found here, if you have any other questions just let me know.
http://www.agoraclinic.co.uk/

Hope this helps .

Becks

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi
I am considering going to the agora clinic. I went to the lister a couple of years ago luckily for me i fell naturally just after i's seen sam abdalla but then miscarried at 10 weeks. it has taken me along time to restart the process again and after  2 years of naturally trying again nothing has happened. My gynae consultant has just told me the results for the Agora are very good  40% success but i wasnt given all the stats, and he may have a vested interest as he is a local consultant?  My endometriosis was sorted out a few months ago so its now or never to go for it-can't wait for a miracle to happen again as my 40's are fast approaching.  Do let me know if any of u have had success at the agora

pinkpear


----------



## datsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi pinkpear,
We've been told (by consultant urologist at hosp - male factor probs) that we'll be referred for an NHS ICSI cycle at the Agora - but I need to have some investigations. DP went and did an SA at the Agora a few weeks ago and said that they were very nice, friendly and efficient.

If you do a search on the Agora on this website, you'll get a few results. There's also a Sussex board, which you may like to have a look at.

Good luck!
Love, dats xxx


----------

